# Most sought after fishes



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

Dear Forum,

I am on my way to lay my hands on imported cichlids from the lake Tanganyika, Malawi and Victoria region. But I am slightly confused as there are so many varieties of them available. I do not want to have fronts.

As I said, I have a source there who can send these fishes to me, so I want to know which are the ones that are rare and sought after. These fishes will be in a 5-8 feeter, depending on the need, which I will start building once I have ordered the fishes. I am looking for 4 or 5 compatible strains, all should have the same criteria of being elusive and wanted.

Another small tank 30x18x18 I have where I plan to keep smaller cichlids from that region.

Few of the fishes that I have liked, will wait for your inputs.

Tanganyika
Eretmodus cyanostictus Kigoma 
Callochromis melanostigma Burundi
Xenotilapia ochrogenys
Xenotilapia flavipinnis Magara
Neolamprologus buescheri Gombe
Neolamprologus speciosus
Neolamprologus ocellatus gold

Malawi
Melanochromis labrosus Mbenji
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Aulonocara sp. "Firefish albino"
Aulonocara sp. "eureka red albino"

Victoria
Haplochromis zebra obliquidens

Plan to do a complete layout and post the pics here once the project materializes. Please wish me luck and also give your opinions and choices freely.

Many many thanks in advance.

Cheers,

Dev.


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

Further, I plan to breed them for satisfaction, so easier to breed will be a huge favourite.

Kindly revert to me at earliest, as I am going to place the order as soon as I get some advice from you guys.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Not being from India, I have no idea what is rare or sought after in your area. However, you should have your tank up, running, and cycled before you order any fish, not after. In the states none of those fish are particularly rare or especially sought after. Further, the two Aulonocara are tank strains, not from the lake.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I would go to your local pet shops and see what they have to say. You might have a demand for your fry from them.


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

are these fishes very difficult to breed?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like u need to do alot of research IMO before u order all these fish and try and get them to breed


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

part of the research I am doing, is asking the experts and seniors, my questions. 

But I have not got what I am looking for.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dave said:


> Not being from India, I have no idea what is rare or sought after in your area. However, you should have your tank up, running, and cycled before you order any fish, not after. In the states none of those fish are particularly rare or especially sought after. Further, the two Aulonocara are tank strains, not from the lake.


do u have a cycled tank up and running thats the first step


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

I have some 15 tanks spare, already cycled. The big tank I am planning to make will be made after I have identified the right choices. The fishes can stay as long as I wish in these smaller tanks. I have the luxury to take 13 months to build and cycle the tanks, if I want to take time. If I want it urgently, then the tank can be build and cycled within 1 month,so it is not a hindrance for me.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well if ure serious about breeding id keep species only tanks ....which will work out nice since u already have so many.....what size are all these tanks u have?.....also what are the species u can get?


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

These tanks are all 2x1x1 feeter tanks and I am **** serious about breeding the fishes.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

is 2x1x1 only 10 Gal?....im not good at converting that


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

The species that I have identified are,

Tanganyika
Eretmodus cyanostictus Kigoma
Callochromis melanostigma Burundi
Xenotilapia ochrogenys
Xenotilapia flavipinnis Magara
Neolamprologus buescheri Gombe
Neolamprologus speciosus
Neolamprologus ocellatus gold

Malawi
Melanochromis labrosus Mbenji
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Aulonocara sp. "Firefish albino"
Aulonocara sp. "eureka red albino"

Victoria
Haplochromis zebra obliquidens

Plus, on more research,

Benthochromis tricoti
Benthochromis furcifer
Julidochromis dickfeldii
Haplotaxodon microlepis
Opthalmotilapia ventralis
Paracyprichromis nigrippinis


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

2x1x1 = 15 gallon tanks


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

I am not looking for all of the species, at max I will order 4 of these, so I am looking for the most easily breed able four species of the lot.


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

Further, I plan to stock 4 fishes at max in these tanks with pots and caves initially, so that they all have their spaces.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well 15 Gallons isnt big enough to breed any malawi cichlids....ull probably have to stick with thew shellies from tanganyika.....the occelatus gold are cool little guys.


----------



## severumkid (Jun 13, 2009)

For stocking, I plan a 15G, for breeding, I am building a 8 feeter if the need be.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the tang shellies would be fine in 15s but yes any malawi is gonna need at least a 40G breeder to be successful.....the problem with breeding in such a big tank is that it will be hard to catch fish to strip/spit.....also by having species only tanks the risk of hybridization is zero (unless hybrid to begin with)


----------

